#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Liberando todas ONUS(marcas)

## guilhermenetfar

Buenas

pessoal estou ativando mais um chassi fiber e preciso liberar todas onus fabricantes como por exemplo hauwei,intelbras e outras na fiberhome
eu perdi o comando que se da via serial,alguem lembra?

----------


## FabiuLuizSilva

Eu também quero saber...como.

----------


## Genis

fiquei curioso tambem, pelo que sei era fechado.

----------


## guilhermenetfar

consegui o comando e vou testar hoje de tarde as onu intelbras na placa da fiberhome.

----------


## FabiuLuizSilva

Aguardamos.

----------


## ShadowRed

google.com.br 
Na primeira página da busca já tem o comando.

No site da intelbras no manual das onus também tem o comando.

Aqui no fórum também tem o comando.

Etc etc etc 

Mas quem mesmo assim não achou.
Tá aí 


set pon_interconnection_switch slot 1 switch enable union_interconnect_switch enable

----------


## guilhermenetfar

De fato shadow mas precisa primeiro entrar no usuario cd gponlinecard para depois botar o comando liberando as onus,estou outro problema agora aonde nao passa up nas ONUs intelbras,passa no maximo 5m aonde pelo que vi estou com a versao do software da placa controladora desatualizado,Shadown sabe aonde posso conseguir downlaod do softare rp0700 da fiberhome?

----------


## avatar52

Mais uma pesquisadinha no Google: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...HN1anhrZDJpQU0

----------


## JeffersonSato

Pessoal, já pegando sobre assunto, tenho uma onu Parks, ele provisiona normal, devido ao comando para fazer essa liberação dessas onu, porem, não consigo fazer funcionar a parte do pppoe, fiz algumas configurações que me informaram e mesmo assim sem sucesso !!! 
Alguma dica ai ?

----------

